# Predict Luke's stats and season highs.



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm thinking he will get about 15 ppg and 3.5-4 apg, shoot a fairly good percentage like 44-45%, and maybe close to 40% from 3. (He should be able to get some good looks.)

He's a natural scorer and he's ready to play, so I think he'll get 30 points at least a couple times in the season. I think he'll approach double digit assists a couple times also, maybe a high of 9 or 10.

I bet he could hit 6 3's in a game sometime as well.

As you can see, I think he'll be able to do a lot for the team from the start. LeBron should get the most touches but I'd like to see Luke involved frequently!


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

I agree I think Luke should be the Cavs second offensive option because he can score. I never saw anybody shut him down in college at all. He even matched up against Igoudala and just lit him up. 

I see him at

12 ppg
4 apg
5.5 rpg

Solid rookie year, I think he will struggle shooting early on because It may be tough for him to get his shot off because he's a set shooter who releases the ball fairly low. I think he'll adjust and then blow up a few weeks in the season because he can drain it from deep.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

Word is he might be going to Indiana, so slow your roll a bit.

If he does play for them, I guess 10 ppg, 4 rb, 2 assists.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> Word is he might be going to Indiana, so slow your roll a bit.
> 
> If he does play for them, I guess 10 ppg, 4 rb, 2 assists.


I dont' think so.

_Paxson confirmed those sentiments.

''We drafted him to play for us,'' he said. ''We had conversations earlier in the week. If we were going to move our pick, we had to get a player we felt good about. That didn't unfold.

''Adding Luke makes us a better team.''_

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=12093529&BRD=1699&PAG=461&dept_id=46370&rfi=6


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

Yeah, because GM's never lie.


----------



## sb telfair (May 12, 2004)

i hope luke jackson gets traded for al harrington. i think harrington would be a better fit in cleveland.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sb telfair</b>!
> i hope luke jackson gets traded for al harrington. i think harrington would be a better fit in cleveland.


Why is that? Because I totally disagree with you. What the Cavaliers needed from a 3 is someone that could step out and hit the 3 which is what we hope they got in Jackson. Harrington is more of a 4 than he is a 3. He's a good defender but much better in the post than he is on the wing. I just don't think he would be that good a fit for the Cavaliers.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> Yeah, because GM's never lie.


Well, until I hear anything that suggests he may be traded, I'm not going to assume it's true. He's a great fit for what Cleveland needs. Why would they trade him for Al Harrington when Luke fits better? They need his shooting, basketball IQ, and team attitude.

Now let's get this thread back on topic please.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I like Lukes game, I see him getting 12 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists in 26 minutes per game in his rookie year. He'll probably approach and/or break the 30 point mark a few times. I can see him having games where he strokes a lot of threes. 

I think he is actually a great long term piece, as a great shooter is always a great asset. He is a very good all around player as well, which will allow him to be on the floor a lot of minutes to utilize his shooting skills more often. 



> Draft Outlook: He is the type of shooter that lots of teams would love to have suit up for them. If he can show improved defense and have some good workouts he could sneak into the 15-20 range. Most likely a late first rounder to early second round pick.


Thats from nbadraft.nets profile of him. His stock really rose over the past few months.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I like Lukes game, I see him getting 12 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists in 26 minutes per game in his rookie year. He'll probably approach and/or break the 30 point mark a few times. I can see him having games where he strokes a lot of threes.
> 
> I think he is actually a great long term piece, as a great shooter is always a great asset. He is a very good all around player as well, which will allow him to be on the floor a lot of minutes to utilize his shooting skills more often.


Most of the post-draft commentary I've read views the pick as just filling a need for the Cavaliers... like they were just desperate for a shooter. But I don't think many people are giving him the credit of being one of the best players in this draft.

Luke Jackson describes himself as a cross between Rip Hamilton and Doug Christie... I think there is a great chance he could become a player of that type of value someday. How many players in a draft class turn out to be that good?

What's going to help him is that he doesn't want to be a superstar... he wants to be that Christie or Hamilton type player who just plays his game within the team's flow. He's got enough talent and savvy to be a great player in that style.

(His fans seem to be very loyal, too... recently the Cavs have gained a legion of very enthusiastic U of Oregon fans.)


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is that? Because I totally disagree with you. What the Cavaliers needed from a 3 is someone that could step out and hit the 3 which is what we hope they got in Jackson. Harrington is more of a 4 than he is a 3. He's a good defender but much better in the post than he is on the wing. I just don't think he would be that good a fit for the Cavaliers.


I agree 100%. Luke Jackson is a much better fit for the Cavs' ailments than Al Harrington. The Cavs don't have many shooters. Jackson is an excellent shooter. He's also a good passer, ball handler, rebounder, and a decent defender. Harrington is a very good player in his own right but he doesn't solve Cleveland's problems. He doesn't have Jackson's range or his passing and ball handling skills. Harrington is more of an energy player that can get you rebounds, blocks, steals, dunks..etc but Cleveland is already stout inside with Boozer and Z. Jackson is the perfect fit for this team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Most of the post-draft commentary I've read views the pick as just filling a need for the Cavaliers... like they were just desperate for a shooter. But I don't think many people are giving him the credit of being one of the best players in this draft.
> 
> Luke Jackson describes himself as a cross between Rip Hamilton and Doug Christie... I think there is a great chance he could become a player of that type of value someday. How many players in a draft class turn out to be that good?
> ...


You're right, an excellent roleplayer who knows hes a roleplayer, and has the skills to be a great roleplayer is hard to find. A lot of guys who should be roleplayers end up being inefficient because they think they are stars. 

Its hard to find guys who know their skill level. 

NBDL players think they should be on an NBA roster
12th men think they should be in the rotation
The 6th man thinks he should be starting
the 2nd leading scorer thinks hes the best player
The best player thinks they'd win more if he took more shots

Its guys who know their skills and rank themselves right where they belong that are valuable. That allows them to understand the coaches vision for them as a player and their role on the team. I think Luke Jackson can do this for the Cavs. I dont think hes a sidekick to Lebron, but he could be the shooter of the team who has the all around game to be on the floor a lot of minutes.


----------



## Cavs Central (Jun 15, 2004)

It's hard to say, Luke of couse has not played at the NBA level yet, but we know he has all the tools.

He can shoot, has a quick first step, he attacks the rim hard every time, has stop and pop, has a long range stroke, I mean, what's not to like?

I would be happy with somewhere around 10 points per game (seems about right)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> Yeah, because GM's never lie.




BBB.net posters never lie either.....



As far as Luke scoring 14 PPG, I don't see it. If Luke can score 14 PPG as the 4th option on offense, then the Cavs are going to be one helluva offensive team. He might take some points away from Ilgauskas, but I doubt he'll take any away from LeBron and Boozer.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

The nice thing for Clev is, is that Jackson will probably be the 4rth or 5th scoring option, but he will get a LOT of open looks.

McInnis brings the ball up the court, the first look is to Z in the post. From Z to LeBron who can obviously create, and has no doubt worked on his j too, or Z to Boozer, who proved he is money from 12-15 foot AND can take it hard to the rim too. And McInnis showed that he can hit his jumper... which leaves Jackson sitting in the corner waiting for the dish-out... just like Kerr, or Paxson for the Bulls, or Jumiane Jones or Person did for Clev. 

AND... if Luke can create and take it to the rim too (as advertized), then he is deadly, because you can't rush at him on 3 pt attempts like you could Jumaine or Wesley (cuz they never ball faked and drove). He pump fakes, and takes it hard for a dunk, a foul, a pass-off to whoever is open after his defensive man had to help out.... yeah, by the end of the season, he could easily average 14. 

LeBron-22, Z- 18, Booz- 18, McInnis- 16, Luke- 14.... these guys are gonna move the ball and crash the boards... it is a very nice situation. They can all shoot, all rebound, all pass... nice!:yes:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> LeBron-22, Z- 18, Booz- 18, McInnis- 16, Luke- 14.... these guys are gonna move the ball and crash the boards... it is a very nice situation. They can all shoot, all rebound, all pass... nice!:yes:


88 points from the starters eh? Thats about five less than the entire team averaged last year  So maybe if they play 45-46 minutes a game each but, eh I would be a bit more conservative. I think Jackson will get high single digit average, have some games where he gets in the twenties simply because he can score, and if he is hot boozer and Z are just going to have to get their shots in the pregame warmups


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Luke Jackson might not be a high scoring option on paper, but I think it will work out differently in the flow of a game because he can get a shot so many ways. He could average 12-15 points per game from kick-outs and transition baskets alone without ever having a play run for him.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I think there will be games where he is into the flow and everything is going his way and he will score, but I also think his scoring average will be countered by games where the ball isnt coming his way or his shot isnt falling.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Luke Jackson might not be a high scoring option on paper, but I think it will work out differently in the flow of a game because he can get a shot so many ways. He could average 12-15 points per game from kick-outs and transition baskets alone without ever having a play run for him.


Actually, if you follow the Cavs more closely, you'd realize that the only 2 potential scorers off the bench, are DaJaun Wagner and Tony Battie. Diop and Ollie will get minimal points, and who ever at SF (Newble for now) isn't a big scorer.

So yeah, by the end of the season, I think my averages will be in the ballpark... but I do also agree with you, that there will be plenty of games for Jackson where the basket seems as small as a 1 gallon paint can and he goes 1-9 or 2-13.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, if you follow the Cavs more closely, you'd realize that the only 2 potential scorers off the bench, are DaJaun Wagner and Tony Battie. Diop and Ollie will get minimal points, and who ever at SF (Newble for now) isn't a big scorer.
> ...


I don't think he will have many games that bad. He's one of the most NBA-ready players in the draft. He's going to be a much more consistent shooter than anyone the Cavaliers have now. And he's not going to force shots if he's not on his game, because he won't need to, having LeBron, Ilgauskas, and Boozer.

I really can't see him having many games like 1-9 or 2-13. He's going to get a lot of good looks.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

I see him at 
12-14 ppg
4-5 assts.
5 rebs.
pretty much what everyone else thinks. I don't see him having a ROY type season, but a successful season.


----------

